# magnet damage to powerbook lcd



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 10, 2006)

i have a freind who's powerbook screen has some magnet damage to it.  how do you fix this?  on a CRT, i would degausss the monitor till it went, but i'm not sure how this is done on LCD, or even if it's possible.  what fixes lcd magnet damage?


----------



## lurk (Nov 10, 2006)

I did not even know that is was possible to damage a LCD magnetically, what are the symptoms since ti could very well be a different type of damage.  Cause really I can only imagine something physically broken or stressed to result the a "gee this needs to be degaussed" image on a LCD.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 10, 2006)

In a normal world, an LCD cannot be affected in any way by magnetic fields (and, of course, has no need for degaussing), and is unlikely to sustain any damage of any kind from a magnet - unless you drop the magnet on the screen and get physical damage the same as any hard object dropped on the screen.

That said, can you describe the effect on the screen? Maybe it's actually cracked?


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it like this?
http://www.apple.com/support/powerbook/displayprogram/


----------



## giantslayer (May 23, 2009)

I use my laptop for research with NMR (Nuclear Magnetic Resonance) Spectroscopy, which uses a powerful superconducting magnetic of about 7 Tesla. After nearly six months of research, the side of my 17" laptop closest to the magnet has darkened significantly and the screen whistles at a high pitch. Could the supercon have caused the screen darkening?


----------



## Satcomer (May 23, 2009)

giantslayer said:


> I use my laptop for research with NMR (Nuclear Magnetic Resonance) Spectroscopy, which uses a powerful superconducting magnetic of about 7 Tesla. After nearly six months of research, the side of my 17" laptop closest to the magnet has darkened significantly and the screen whistles at a high pitch. Could the supercon have caused the screen darkening?



Absolutely YES. With any display you should have it magnetic free. I was wondering if it is new enough to have Applecare on it?


----------



## icemanjc (May 23, 2009)

I found this, not sure if it is the reason, but it was quite interesting.

The question was "Can magnets effect LCD screens?"


> Yes but not for the same reasons.
> 
> Ever hear of the "Hall Effect Sensor"?
> 
> ...


----------



## giantslayer (May 24, 2009)

No, my laptop is a few years old. It seems like the supercon is causing my laptop to darken and whistle. So is there any way to fix it? Or if I must replace it, are there laptops  more resistant to magnetic fields?


----------



## djackmac (May 24, 2009)

http://www.powerbookmedic.com/ for a new LCD panel. If its a macbook, macbook pro, ibook or power book G4 15" or 17" its not too awfully hard of a job to do if you've ever replaced LCDs on laptops before. If its a PB G4 12", that is going to be a complete take apart and then some. Even for experienced Apple portable techs like myself this is a task and a half! If you are squeamish about doing this type of repair I believe powerbook medic will do it for a fair labor charge, or check out your local Apple authorized shop to install it for you.


----------

